# Partial Placental Abruption



## ramblinhaggis

I am wondering if anyone might have experienced this and could possibly tell me what to expect? With this pregnancy I have had a fair amount of bleeds, which was put down to a full low lying placenta, but my 20 week scan confirmed I had been misdiagnosed, instead i had a high placenta but there was an area of bleeding to the left of it. The scanner referred to it as a partial placental abruption and said they would probably have me back to scan again. That was that, and i havent heard anything since. Noah is growing great and doesnt seem affected in any way by the abruption, I still have days of light bleeding and days without. I am presuming I will probably get a letter during this coming week with either a rescan date or an appointment to see someone about it, but just now I am only finding lots of scare stories on the net. I was initially totally relieved to not have the low lying placenta, but now i am thinking, it might have been the better 'thing' to have? Anyone got any advice/experience to share with me?


----------



## Eve

You may have seen my story on here but if not... I had a complete placental abruption my last pregnancy and we lost our son at 37 weeks... worst case scenario though. After we lost Kaleb I began looking for other mothers who had went through the same thing and found a woman in my area who had a partial abruption and was on bed rest due to bleeds etc.. She had to deliver her baby girl a few weeks early due to more bleeding and they felt it was better for her to be delivered than risk a complete abruption. I seen her the day after she delivered as I wanted to see the good outcomes and she was fine with me visiting :) Her baby girl Abbigail was born happy and healthy and is growing like crazy now! As I said, she needed bed rest but she also now has a happy and healthy baby girl at home! 

I had a bleed behind my placenta this time around 9 weeks which caused some bleeding and spotting but since then it has resolved itself without bed rest etc... :D I am now having problems with the blood flow through the cord and placenta but the doctors seem very optimistic things will be fine this time. 

Have you been to see a specialist for high risk pregnancies this time yet? I would ask to be referred to one to keep a closer eye on you, baby and placenta but in my experience I found many many women who have went through partial, or complete placental abruptions and have healthy babies!


----------



## Eve

A lot of times the bleeds and minor abruptions resolve on their own, which is good news! You might need bed rest later on, or even hospitalization if the bleed gets worse but for now, as long as the bleeding isn't real heavy or you are having lots of cramping I would relax a little and talk to your doctor about what might happen and what you can do to help keep the bleeding to a minimum. Even if they say you do not need bed rest I would still take it easy, put your feet up and don't over do it when it comes to housework and other things..


----------



## ramblinhaggis

ah thanks so much hun, I am terribley sorry to read about your kaleb, it doesnt bear thinking about. I hope the outlook will stay positive with your new pregnancy. It was also 9 weeks with me that I had my first bleed, but instead of pinpointing an abruption she said it was the low lying non existent placenta. I will speak to my midwife if i dont hear anything in a few days and just let her know I am a tad concerned, but you have reassured me lots, thank you :)


----------



## Eve

ramblinhaggis said:


> ah thanks so much hun, I am terribley sorry to read about your kaleb, it doesnt bear thinking about. I hope the outlook will stay positive with your new pregnancy. It was also 9 weeks with me that I had my first bleed, but instead of pinpointing an abruption she said it was the low lying non existent placenta. I will speak to my midwife if i dont hear anything in a few days and just let her know I am a tad concerned, but you have reassured me lots, thank you :)

Not a problem and thank you :) I had a low lying placenta as well more towards my back though, and since has migrated out of the way of my cervix, thank goodness! Yes, if you are concerned for any reason I would mention it to them and any time you feel nervous or concerned about bleeding etc... I would ask for an ultrasound to check the position and health of the palcenta and blood flow. Early detection of any detachment is a good thing, and as long as they keep an eye on you things should be great! They should also check for growth more frequently and if baby is measuring low at all they should check and find out why as sometimes the lack of blood flow from placenta being lifted can cause baby's growth to be restricted but that is something they will keep an eye on I am sure. Best of luck with your pregnancy!!! If you ever need anything I am here :)


----------



## angelstardust

Can I add? 

As well as rest and regular scans, you should also have a blood count taken regularly also. Often it's unclear on the scan as to whether you have had another abruption or not, especially if a clot has formed, but a blood test can spot it better (your clotting factors will be down). 

Any sign of pain, discomfort, tight feelings etc you should phone asap. Pain and a wooden feeling were the first signs of my abruption, I didn't bleed till 8 hours later.


----------



## BBonBoard

hope everything will be ok.


----------

